# Drum to disk and power fiasco



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Not a question ( for once) just posting to vent! Lol
Working on the 68 lemans brakes ( just so I can move the car) rear brakes were totally shot, even sheared 3 lugs off trying to get a wheel off! Replaced everything! Drums, hardware, wheel cylinders, brake lines ( hard and soft) all the way to the distribution block ( after finding the front to rear line severed and crimped closed) 
Front brakes seemed to be usable, as compressed air activates them, so I buy a new drum drum master cylinder and go for broke , try to bleed, line bursts right at distribution block!, ok, , done spending on this setup, I find a complete set of front disks with calipers, buy new spindles and a power conversion kit ! All looking good until I decide not to use the adjustable proportioning valve, I want a regular one, so, spend a few more bucks, it shows up, lines are different sizes! And it won’t kountnin original spot! Sooo YouTube to the rescue, the valve I bought mount under the mc, with two small lines that criss cross! Also requires all new front brakes hard lines!!, ordered them today from inline tube! I knew this wasn’t going to a cheap or easy project, but need to watch my spending as car isn’t in my name yet! I have the title, , but was signed years ago, by the guy who sold it to the guy I bought it from, not only is it out of state, but he signed it in wrong place ( and correct place) , i don’t anticipate any problems, but you can never tel with the dmv!!!
Ok, rant over, you many now proceed with your evening!!!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Title problems certainly complicate things. The rest of it is just par for the course...get that title worked out and you'd be surprised how much better the budget spends...lol.

Keep up the good fight!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Notagoat said:


> Not a question ( for once) just posting to vent! Lol
> Working on the 68 lemans brakes ( just so I can move the car) rear brakes were totally shot, even sheared 3 lugs off trying to get a wheel off! Replaced everything! Drums, hardware, wheel cylinders, brake lines ( hard and soft) all the way to the distribution block ( after finding the front to rear line severed and crimped closed)
> Front brakes seemed to be usable, as compressed air activates them, so I buy a new drum drum master cylinder and go for broke , try to bleed, line bursts right at distribution block!, ok, , done spending on this setup, I find a complete set of front disks with calipers, buy new spindles and a power conversion kit ! All looking good until I decide not to use the adjustable proportioning valve, I want a regular one, so, spend a few more bucks, it shows up, lines are different sizes! And it won’t kountnin original spot! Sooo YouTube to the rescue, the valve I bought mount under the mc, with two small lines that criss cross! Also requires all new front brakes hard lines!!, ordered them today from inline tube! I knew this wasn’t going to a cheap or easy project, but need to watch my spending as car isn’t in my name yet! I have the title, , but was signed years ago, by the guy who sold it to the guy I bought it from, not only is it out of state, but he signed it in wrong place ( and correct place) , i don’t anticipate any problems, but you can never tel with the dmv!!!
> Ok, rant over, you many now proceed with your evening!!!


Bro, if you get jammed up and have questions, just pm me and I'll give you my number. Anytime you convert, you must prepare for the unknown!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

There will come a day when youll look back and laugh


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Reason I am doing the brakes ahead of title, is because I have to have a police officer fill out a document verifying vin to assure not stolen, and officer needs to be able to walk perimeter of car without tripping over all my junk! Was advised to move car to driveway! Like I said, fiasco!!!!


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

here’s the update I’m sure you have all been waiting for!!!







I have brakes!!!!! Woohoooo🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I finally got some time to work on car today! Haven’t hooked up the vacuum to the booster yet as I have a 4 bbl and manifold waiting to go on( well waiting for carb kit to show up) but car runs with the 2 bbl as long as I have the choke plate partially closed, so I stuck a small piece of rolled up paper in the slot to keep it in place, was able to back the car out to driveway, have to stand on the pedal to get it to stop, but there is plenty of resistance





















, pedal doesn’t drop! Anyway, I took that opportunity to hose her off and turn her around, making engine access so much better, no longer run my ass on the work bench!!

edited to add…. Yes I know coolant is leaking out, it’s getting past the stick that someone plugged a hose with!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Obviously your car has plenty of _vacuum_.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

So now is it 4 wheel disc or front disc?


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

It’s front disk, I thought the extra vacuum would help with my
Vacuum leaks… but it didn’t , it sucked!!! 🤪


----------

